# Fluval FX5 Vs Filstar Rena XP4



## steelcitychaos (Mar 31, 2009)

I have read the reviews and the other members of the board comments on the pro's and con's of each. I have never tried either brand but I do know that I am going to get one of them for my 120 gallon tank setup, which one will do the best? I have never tried a canister before I have only dealt with HOB.

If the XP is my best bet then should I buy 2 of them? or would one of each work? Just trying to figure out the best possible filtration setup with minus the problems and hassle in the long run.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

what are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

just get both


----------



## steelcitychaos (Mar 31, 2009)

60x18x25


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

I mentioned it in your other thread but I'm not sure if you read it. The fx5 is huge and may not fit under the stand.


----------



## steelcitychaos (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey eddy I did read your thread and I did measure and it would fit. Thanks for mentioning that though because I never thought about checking to see if it would fit. Luckily it would.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

steelcitychaos said:


> Hey eddy I did read your thread and I did measure and it would fit. Thanks for mentioning that though because I never thought about checking to see if it would fit. Luckily it would.


 Awsome the fx5 would be my choice then. I am not speaking from experience on that though. I have just been wanting to get one. I use mostly ac110s or sumps.


----------



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

i've had an fx5 for 5 months now and love it


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

opcorn: If you've got the funds, the combo approach will serve you well. Can only speak from experience about the XP but I hear the FX5 is very good. My current filtration for my 125g, _*XP4, XP3, AC500 (110)*_, gives excellent turnover & redundancy. "T"


----------



## D.T.M (Sep 10, 2009)

if it had to be one, choosing the FX5 is a no brainer imo. But both would be better, fill the XP4 with pillow stuffing and enjoy the crystal clear water.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hands down FX5, I run two of them on a 180 malawi set up no complaints, I have them sharing a common 5' 1 1/2 in spray bar, great flow and circulation, for 2 c notes each and the massive amount of media you can put in they are the best for your $$$.
Only one opinion, but shared by many.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

I had 2 FX5's on my 120 gallon tank (same dimensions as yours) and they both fit in the stand. (assuming its a perfecto stand) A little overkill for that size tank but the flow was perfect and kept the substrate pretty much clean. I personally wasn't a big fan of the FX5 because no matter what I did, I always had microbubbles. I packed the filters with bio-media only and the only foam I used was what came with the tank. That being said, its a very powerful filter especially when using custom plumbing instead of what comes with it. One would be just fine for that tank but if you can afford 2 filters, by all means go for it.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

They're really two different animals, IMHO. The FX5 is a monster that seems to get good reviews.

I have an XP4, and I do like it quite a bit... but it's not an FX5 from what I can tell! :lol:

The FX5 may not be compatible with UV units if you're thinking that way.

-Ryan


----------



## CHBGator (Oct 5, 2006)

FX5 is a great pump. Fluval is also coming out with a new series of filters called the Fluval-G not sure on the price. I'd also go on E-Bay if you get the FX5 because they are being sold brand new for $200 with free shipping. Here is the link to the new Fluval-G website. http://www.fluval-g.com/english/index.cfm


----------



## bfg112 (Feb 13, 2009)

*kfig7*,

Was your stand the standard pine stand? That's what I have under my 60" 120 gal and hope to fit an fx5 in it.


----------



## steelcitychaos (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Bfg, the stand was a custom wood stand that I bought with the tank. It is made out Pine.


----------



## steelcitychaos (Mar 31, 2009)

I was able to pick up a FX5 on ebay for $182 and a XP4 for $160. They should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

bfg112 said:


> *kfig7*,
> 
> Was your stand the standard pine stand? That's what I have under my 60" 120 gal and hope to fit an fx5 in it.


Yup, it was the standard perfecto pine stand.


----------

